# Violet - cuteness overload :)



## avara (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi everyone

These are a few pics of Violet, one of my three chis. She got 9 months old today. She's our chi-angel !! 

Enjoy  (I try not to post the pics that are already on Dogster)

The first pic was taken when she was 3 months old, the other ones are current (august).


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

OMG I love her!! You are soo lucky, you have three beautiful babies


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

she is adorable her colouring is gorgeous

My chi Twiglet is 9 months old tomorrow!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Waht a little lovely! she is adorable.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

All three of your chi-babies are beautiful.


----------



## truluvin4us (Feb 21, 2006)

Shes a doll baby! I think all 3 of them are!

-Tru


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow they are gorgeous!


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

They are all so cute!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

She is beautiful and your other babies are too! :love5: 

I must say Violet is also one of the most conformationally correct merles I've seen, just gorgeous!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Violet is gorgeous! As well as the others  I love merles, and I love that she is standard. I've heard so many times that merles aren't "purebreed" and are always out of standard :lol: Funny to me since the majority of "regular" chis I see are out of standard but they wouldn't get ridiculed that way. Anyway she is perfect and I love her name. Thanks for posting pics! I loooveee your babies! :love5:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Gypsy said:


> I must say Violet is also one of the most conformationally correct merles I've seen, just gorgeous!


i totally agree! she is absolutely goregous! its so hard to find a merle with a good applehead....your so lucky to have foud her  all your chis are adorable!


----------



## avara (Aug 9, 2006)

Gypsy :

Thank you so much for your comments! I will try to show Violet at the beginning of September in the "puppy" class, I wonder how the judges will react to her ?!

PS : Don't you think that Unity looks like your Cosette ? Your chis are very cute too !


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Viloet is beautiful :love7: All of your babies are lovely.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks.  Unity does remind me of my Cosette.  I just love parti color chis. I think Violet should do well in the show ring, she is a beautiful girl, I love her applehead and she looks like her body is put together very nice too. I think the judges should be glad to see some nice merles making their way in the show ring. That's so exciting! You'll have to post pictures when you take her.  I want to get a longhair show quality girl next so I can give showing a try.


----------



## avara (Aug 9, 2006)

i love your cheese : don't pay attention to the rants ! the more serious merle breeders will be out there (that is : ones who select carefully their bloodlines, breed merle only to dark, non-merle chis, test for genetical diseases and DON'T crave for $$$$) , the more standard-looking merle chis will be available 

PS : jack looks like one really cool chi


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

They are all so cute


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

They are all beautiful but i especially love the merle colouring!


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

gorgeous i loovveee merles they grew on me and now i NEED one LOL. all 3 of ur babies are so cute


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Awww shes sooooo pretty


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

your 3 babies are super cute. Thank you very much for sharing. I always get a little bit confuse. But can someone please explain to me what is the true difference in a merle vs brindle?


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

WOW, Shes beautiful. I hope I get merles like that when my Rosco is bred to Cookie. Shes amazing, so are your others they have really nice heads, so beautiful.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

kealohalinaka said:


> your 3 babies are super cute. Thank you very much for sharing. I always get a little bit confuse. But can someone please explain to me what is the true difference in a merle vs brindle?


Dont know if im right but ive always thought of Merle being more spotted pattern and brindle being more of a stripe?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Brindles are striped and merles have spots.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

thanks guys! That makes sense (brindles vs merles).


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Aww, she's beautiful ^_^ They all are


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

avara said:


> Thank you so much for your comments! I will try to show Violet at the beginning of September in the "puppy" class, I wonder how the judges will react to her ?!


shes absolutely BEAUTIFUL! a perfect example of a wonderfully bred merle!! im sure they'll love her!!
my breeder in town shows merles and shes won some awards...
...one thing she did say though is you have to ignore snide comments from the people who are against merles.... but who cares, they'll be put in their place when you beat them 
this is her show merle if you're interested in looking:
http://members.shaw.ca/crystaljems/galaxy.htm


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Your chi's are so beautiful! I'd love to have more, but 2 for me are enough for now. Can't have enough chi's!!!!


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

wow she really is gorgeous as are your other chihuahuas.I really want to get a blue merle female as my next chihuahua.I already have a brindle .


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

She's gorgeous! I agree, she'll do well in the ring. I found my little merle guy he's soooooooo cute a nice size and great great soft long coat (he's only 8mos and has super long hair compared to my other LC). He's got a nice round head but a long nose and only slight stop. Also he has one toe missing on his back foot, took me a month to notice. Doesn't matter cause I wasn't planning on showing him just loving him.

I sure love all your chis! Can't wait for more Violet pics though.. Merles are my favs. Here's my merle "Jasper's Wild"


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

How much are merle puppies? I like them alot!


----------



## ChiBree (Jul 6, 2006)

they are too cute!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

she is cute


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Ooo... a merle. I love merles. She is soooo cute


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

your chis are simply beautiful!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

OMG - good thing there was a cuteness warning in the subject line - lol. Great fotos! Cute babies!!


----------



## Chewy'sMum (Sep 21, 2006)

So beautiful! I love violets coloring.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

MomofLeo said:


> How much are merle puppies? I like them alot!


A RESPONSIBLE RESPECTABLE breeder wont charge anymore for their merle puppies than they would for other puppies of the same litter/quality.

You will find however that the byb's, puppymillers and petstores, and those none responsible people who breed "teacups" and "desighner breeds" will try and charge more because they will call it a "Rare Colour"
Dont fall for them.

Also if in search of a merle ALWAYS make sure to avoid ANY breeder who breeds Merle to merle this is where 99% of health problems come in and the pups tend to be blind and/or deaf and/or other birth defect.
Good merle pups come from a melre to dark chi breeding, but there is still alot of conflict about where the colouration came from. the merle coat was unrecorded for a long time and some belive that it was introduced by mixing a merle carrying breed (ie doxie) into a chi line...

As for violet, Absolutly STUNNING!
unfortunatly showing merle chis (like showing a natural eared dobe boxer or dane in the usa) can be more difficult, your dog has be be absolutly perfect to make up for that "not wuite accepted" thing.
But violet looks absolutly gorgeous, and an absolutly GORGEOUS head! i think you'll do well with her!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

What a pretty baby!! I love her coloring!


----------



## avara (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi everyone ! I've been away from this board for too long time... There have been a few French chi forums popping up and... Violet has had BABIES !! It's a crazy story because it was not supposed to happen (Awen managed to catch her the evening after he was neutered !!! so we thought it was nothing serious... ). When I realized she was pregnant, I was sooooo worried ! Fortunately I have a very reputable vet and he did the right thing with her, the babies are gorgeous and safe, and so is she!! I'll keep you posted quite soon with the pictures!! (PS : I'm keeping them... LOL). In the meantime, you can check out their picture gallery online (below my sig).


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

awww they are gorgeous...glad it all worked out ok


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

the puppies are gorgeous! I'm glad everyone is safe and healthy 

I love the chocolate merle! (Is he a chocolate merle? :lol :love5: What are their names?


edited to add, I just noticed their names in your sig! :wave:


----------



## tilly (Oct 19, 2005)

violet is beautiful, i have a little boy just like her he is really tiny, also a little red haired, she is nearlly two years old not three pound







G]


----------



## avara (Aug 9, 2006)

wow tilly sounds great ! do you have any pics of your boy on this board?

for cheese : actually, i'm not quite sure what color byron is. he looks like a normal lilac (light chocolate) but has some small lighter patches in his fur.... he COULD be a chocolate merle, I guess I'll know better when he gets his "adult" coat


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

awww the babies are just adorable! im glad everything worked out ok


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

avara said:


> Hi everyone ! I've been away from this board for too long time... There have been a few French chi forums popping up and... Violet has had BABIES !! It's a crazy story because it was not supposed to happen (Awen managed to catch her the evening after he was neutered !!! so we thought it was nothing serious... ). When I realized she was pregnant, I was sooooo worried ! Fortunately I have a very reputable vet and he did the right thing with her, the babies are gorgeous and safe, and so is she!! I'll keep you posted quite soon with the pictures!! (PS : I'm keeping them... LOL). In the meantime, you can check out their picture gallery online (below my sig).


OH MY GOODNESS!!! theres some more cuteness overload!!! lol, they're beautifull!!I LOVE the blue merle, very gorgeous markings!! ....if that happened to me id probly have to keep them too!lol!
defiantely a good whoops!!!hahahah(im guessing the dad didnt have any merle in his background???both the pups look beautiuful and healthy a merle/merle whoops would suck )


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm so glad everything turned out okay! The babies are beautiful.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh wow, the babies are such cuties!! :love5: Glad everything went o.k.!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

avara said:


> Gypsy :
> 
> Thank you so much for your comments! I will try to show Violet at the beginning of September in the "puppy" class, I wonder how the judges will react to her ?!


Good luck with showing!  As I can see you're from EU, which means that you can only enter FCI shows..... not sure because I've never seen a merle here in Europe, but FCI doesn't recognize the colour just yet. Have you asked anyone? I think it might be best to ask before you enter and pay the fees..... just to be on the safe side!  

All your dogs are gorgeous!! I specially like the brown long coat one..... perfect!! Definitely my kind of a chi!


----------



## avara (Aug 9, 2006)

tara: the parents come from totally different bloodlines, and there is no trace of merle in awen's background ! 
all coat colors are allowed in the french standard. there are only a few merles in europe, mostly in finland and germany. 
PS : the controversy belongs to another topic


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

wow she really is a beautiful dog! I have never actually seen a merle chihuahua just pictures on the net or in books but she is my favorite!!! juliegoller


----------

